# Christmas gift ideas for my trainer



## SEAmom

I'd like to get my trainer a gift for Christmas. I've been using her since early January this year, so it's been almost a year. She has a lot of dietary restrictions, so food goodies are out of the question, and she one of her two horses had major dietary restrictions, so food goodies for them are also out of the question. I'm terrible at gift-giving and finding really good ones for people. I don't want to just give her a gift card either, though. 

I do know she's working on volume 2 of her book now. Here's her website that lists everything she's done and is doing in the area about the author. http://www.dingosbreakfastclub.net

Any ideas at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie

I'm giving mine a pair of fuzzy reins!
And I'm giving my previous instructor a pair of breeches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

How about a gift certificate from your local feed or tack store? And a box of chocolates. Even if it's on her list of dietary restrictions she'll be able to have them on hand for others to enjoy.


----------



## Incitatus32

Last year I gave mine a couple of lunge whips because hers broke. This year I'll probably get her a sweatshirt (she hates the cold) or maybe a mucking kit. I try to give mine stuff that she could use or that I think she'd enjoy. Maybe for yours something to do with writing, like a table for the laptop (is she has one). You could always take her to a tack store and see what she likes or something. Good luck!


----------



## kitten_Val

Depends on your spending limits really. Custom pad (when you can chose color, monogram, etc.) is a nice present. I know SmartPack used to sell them for very reasonable price, but I can't get to their website at the moment. 

Also if the winters are cold where you are the bit warmer would make a great (and rather cheap) present (we had a person here who sold them, I got 2 couple years ago (one for the present) and have been very happy with mine).


----------



## DancingArabian

How about some prepaid services at a local spa or just a general gift certificate to one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom

Hmm... Maybe I could find something for her book-writing stuff, but I like the bit warmer idea. I'll have to shop around. Thanks for the ideas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

How about foot/hand warmers, a couple dozen?


----------



## wdblevin

A bunch of us (who used the same trainer) pooled our $ for our gift to her.

We made a advent calendar and put something in each day. Each item was about $5. I know $5 does sound like enough for a gift card, but we figured anything would help. ;-D

Horse treats
Dog treats... She had 8 pooches
Hand warmers
Toe warmers
Fingerless gloves
Stocking cap
Socks
Gift card to her fav grocery store
Gift card to tack place
Gift card to restaurant
Gift card to beauty shop
Gift card to dog groomer
Gift card to vet

... She loved it!


----------



## Zexious

I gave my trainer a $50 tip last year with a nice card. I think tips are appropriate for people with whom you have a professional relationship.


----------



## evilamc

Zexious said:


> I gave my trainer a $50 tip last year with a nice card. I think tips are appropriate for people with whom you have a professional relationship.


I was thinking about doing that with my farrier and maybe my trainer...cant think of what to get them! My trainer just lost her horse so horsey stuff is a nono


----------



## SorrelHorse

I always give my trainer a big bucket of clam chowder (She loves it!) and a "bouqet" of crops and dressage whips, since throughout the year people take them, they break, etc.


----------



## Evansk

I thought this was a great gift idea. Trainer Appreciation Gift Set - Gift Items


----------



## evilamc

Last year I found an adorable hand made little purse that had a horse painted on it that looked like her horse. Etsy has tons of cute stuff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom

Etsy is a good idea. I always forget about that place!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

When I'm looking for presents for my boss (runs a yard) I always try and find some thing practical for her, so this year I've bought her and the family a big tub of Kevin Bacon's hoof dressing which they go through like no tomorrow, and a bottle of non rinse lavender wash which is a godsend in the summer.


----------



## 6gun Kid

as the spouse of a trainer (and a darned good one at that), she likes gifts that aren't necessarily horsey related. DW likes mani/pedi gift certificates, a gift card to restaurant so she can take DH (me) out to eat, etc. just a thought, just because she is a horse trainer/ instructor doesnt mean your gifts have to be horsey related.


----------



## OTTBlvr

saddlery gift cards are always welcomed! you can't go wrong there. 

if you wanted something more personal, personal calendars are great....12 pix of your trainer and their horse(s) or clients and their horse(s)....

or bacon. in the case your trainer cant/wont eat bacon, you can send it my way


----------



## kitten_Val

6gun Kid said:


> just because she is a horse trainer/ instructor doesnt mean your gifts have to be horsey related.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## littrella

I'm putting together a "spa" basket for ours. Filling it with bubble baths, lotions, bath salts, foot scrubs....


----------



## CJ82Sky

Did you guys see the gift ideas thread on here? There's some great stuff there. Everyone in my barn is getting these cute peppermint treats by Nicker Bait Nicker Bait — Peppermint Passion


----------



## Golden Horse

OTTBlvr said:


> saddlery gift cards are always welcomed! you can't go wrong there.
> 
> if you wanted something more personal, personal calendars are great....12 pix of your trainer and their horse(s) or clients and their horse(s)....
> 
> or bacon. in the case your trainer cant/wont eat bacon, you can send it my way


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Can't go wrong with bacon


----------



## kewpalace

Is there a particular trainer that she looks up to? One trainer that my trainer looks up to has a few books out. I called them up and asked if he could autograph one for my trainer (he was acquainted with my trainer). He said most certainly and didn't charge me any extra. They sent it to me to wrap up - he wrote a really nice personal sentiment to my trainer. It was a great gift ... maybe something similar for yours??


----------

